# meses/días con mayúscula



## tolo

Hola, foreros:

En mis estudios, he aprendido que los meses y los días de la semana deben escribirse con minúscula. Pero he visto, por lo menos en los canales castellanas de TV aquí en los EEUU, que se están escribiendo con mayúsculas. ¿Es ésta una influencia del inglés, o se está viendo en otros países también?


----------



## ILT

Hola tolo:

En mi opinión es definitivamente una influencia del inglés, ya que las reglas de ortografía emitidas por la RAE y seguidas en los países hispanoparlantes indican que se deben escribir en minúsculas.

Saludos


----------



## tolo

Gracias por tu contestación:

Pero al buscar un poco en el internet, encontré los siguientes ejemplos en la programación de TVE:

Perdidos
TVE, La Primera
Miércoles a las 22h00

One Tree Hill
TVE, La 2 
Jueves a las 22h30

EuroJunior
TVE, La Primera
Viernes a las 22h00

Así que no estoy convencido de que sea solamente una influencia del inglés.
¿Otras observaciones u opiniones?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Te pongo lo que dice el DPD:
*6.1.* Los nombres de los días de la semana, de los meses y de las estaciones del año: _lunes, abril, verano. _Solo se escriben con mayúscula cuando forman parte de fechas históricas, festividades o nombres propios:_ Primero de Mayo, Primavera de Praga, Viernes Santo, Hospital Doce de Octubre._
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © _
Saludos.


----------



## Chaf

tolo said:


> Hola, foreros:
> 
> En mis estudios, he aprendido que los meses y los días de la semana deben escribirse con minúscula. Pero he visto, por lo menos en los canales castellanas de TV aquí en los EEUU, que se están escribiendo con mayúsculas. ¿Es ésta una influencia del inglés, o se está viendo en otros países también?


 
Sin deseos de ofender a los compañeros que trabajan en los medios de comunicación, quisiera recordar que la prensa escrita no es el mejor parangón sobre cómo escribir correctamente, ya sea por la premura de que salga en la impresión, o por falta de un critisismo constructivo de parte de los lectores. En mi país, Costa Rica, también se enseña lo anotado hasta ahora con respecto a escribir con mayúscula los días, meses y estaciones. La otra excepción es cuando estos inician oración.

Chaf.


----------



## pejeman

tolo said:


> Gracias por tu contestación:
> 
> Pero al buscar un poco en el internet, encontré los siguientes ejemplos en la programación de TVE:
> 
> Perdidos
> TVE, La Primera
> Miércoles a las 22h00
> 
> One Tree Hill
> TVE, La 2
> Jueves a las 22h30
> 
> EuroJunior
> TVE, La Primera
> Viernes a las 22h00
> 
> Así que no estoy convencido de que sea solamente una influencia del inglés.
> ¿Otras observaciones u opiniones?


 
Hola:

Seguramente aquí se escribieron con mayúscula porque son la primera palabra de un párrafo.

-Lunes, vaya día; espero que pronto llegue el martes"

Saludos


----------



## papagainho

Hola:

Seguramente aquí se escribieron con mayúscula porque son la primera palabra de un párrafo.

-Lunes, vaya día; espero que pronto llegue el martes"

Saludos[/quote]

Estoy de acuerdo con Pejeman. No veo muchos casos en España en los que se escriban los días de la semana o los meses con mayúscula, porque no tienen sentido, ya que no son nombre propios ni nada parecido.
Supongo que si en algún caso está ocurriendo eso, es sin duda por influencia del inglés.


----------



## simply-gris

Mi pregunta es si los meses del año y los días de la semana se escriben con mayúscula. O sea, Enero, Febrero, Marzo, etc... y Lunes, Martes, etc.

Siempre he pensado que no pero Word me sigue corrigiendo la primer letra de minúscula a mayúscula. ¿Alguien me puede sacar de la duda, por favor?


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Según del DRAE, ni los unos ni los otros se escriben con mayúscula.

*enero**.*
 (Del lat. vulg. _ienuarĭus_,  lat. _ianuarĭus_).
* 1.* m. Primer mes del año. Tiene 31 días.*

lunes**.*
 (Del lat. _Lunae [dies]_, día consagrado a la Luna).
* 1.* m. Primer día de la semana, segundo de la semana litúrgica.


----------



## simply-gris

Bueno, muchas gracias.


----------



## Bilma

Van con minúycula.


----------



## Marianita

Saludito, 
Estoy de acuerdo con las respuestas y simplemente quería añadir que quizás la confusión se crea porque en otros idiomas, tanto los días de la semana como los meses del año deben escribirse en mayúscula. 
Puede suceder que “Lunes” sea la primera palabra de una oración o que vaya después de un punto seguido, entonces si requiere mayúscula. Perdona si parece muy obvio, pero a mi a veces se me pasan detallitos como este. 

Buen día, 

Marianita


----------



## Maruja14

simply-gris said:


> Mi pregunta es si los meses del año y los días de la semana se escriben con mayúscula. O sea, Enero, Febrero, Marzo, etc... y Lunes, Martes, etc.
> 
> Siempre he pensado que no pero Word me sigue corrigiendo la primer letra de minúscula a mayúscula. ¿Alguien me puede sacar de la duda, por favor?
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
El Word hay veces que se pone pesadísimo y no sólo con esto. Tienes que fiarte más de ti mismo.


----------



## Maiu

Maruja14 said:


> El Word hay veces que se pone pesadísimo y no sólo con esto. Tienes que fiarte más de ti mismo.



Está bien escribirlos con minúscula.
Y coincido con Maruja14: el Word es muuuuy denso... Odio que me corrija errores que no existan!


----------



## simply-gris

Maiu said:


> Está bien escribirlos con minúscula.
> Y coincido con Maruja14: el Word es muuuuy denso... Odio que me corrija errores que no existan!


 
Es cierto! Por esa razón no confio mucho en Word.


Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## simply-gris

Marianita said:


> Saludito,
> Estoy de acuerdo con las respuestas y simplemente quería añadir que quizás la confusión se crea porque en otros idiomas, tanto los días de la semana como los meses del año deben escribirse en mayúscula.
> Puede suceder que “Lunes” sea la primera palabra de una oración o que vaya después de un punto seguido, entonces si requiere mayúscula. Perdona si parece muy obvio, pero a mi a veces se me pasan detallitos como este.
> 
> Buen día,
> 
> Marianita


 
¿Sí verdad?


----------



## Diego Lopez

Se usa mayúscula o minúscula para días y meses?

Nació el *Lunes/lunes* 3 de *Marzo/marzo*.

gracias


----------



## Jellby

Minúscula. Del DPD, entrada "mayúsculas":

6. *Casos en que no debe usarse la mayúscula inicial* [...]
6.1. Los nombres de los días de la semana, de los meses y de las estaciones del año: _lunes_, _abril_, _verano_.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Estoy de acuerdo con Jellby (y bueno, con las reglas). Los nombres de los días y meses van con minúscula al inicio.

Atentamente,


----------



## almohada

Solo se usa mayúsucula en los días o meses en dos ocasiones: cuando empieza una oración (Lunes es un día pesado.  Mayo es un hermoso mes) o cuando se trata de una fecha cívica o religiosa reconocida (24 de Mayo -Batalla de Pichincha. 25 de Diciembre -Navidad). En todos los demás casos siempre se escriben con minúscula.


----------



## Berenguer

Coincido con lo expuesto.
Creo que el hecho de que en español se escriban a veces lo meses y días con mayúscula es una extrapolación de idiomas como el inglés o el alemán en donde sí que se escriben con mayúscula
Un saludo.


----------



## Ube

almohada said:


> Solo se usa mayúsucula en los días o meses en dos ocasiones: cuando empieza una oración (Lunes es un día pesado.  Mayo es un hermoso mes) o cuando se trata de una fecha cívica o religiosa reconocida (24 de Mayo -Batalla de Pichincha. 25 de Diciembre -Navidad). En todos los demás casos siempre se escriben con minúscula.


Hola:
La segunda excepción no la veo ni en la "Ortografía" de la RAE ni en los tratados de ortografía y ortotipografía de que dispongo.
Navidad sí se escribe con mayúscula inicial siempre y los nombres de días, meses y estaciones sólo cuando forman parte de un nombre propio, que se debe escribir con mayúsculas iniciales: Mayo del 68, la Revolución de Octubre, la Primavera de Praga; no así los dos ejemplos que has puesto, donde "Batalla" debe aparecer con minúscula inicial por ser un genérico (obviando siempre las exigencias de puntuación).
La RAE escribe Jueves Santo, Viernes Santo y Domingo de Ramos, pero miércoles de Ceniza y ceniza;sin embargo, los ortógrafos recomiendan las minúsculas para estos casos y para sintagmas como "Semana Santa" que la RAE escribe con mayúsculas iniciales pero no así sus sinónimos que escribe "semana grande" y "semana mayor".
Saludos.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola de nuevo,

También me quedó la duda con lo de 25 de Diciembre, a mi también me parece que debería ir con minúscula.

Una pregunta sobre el mismo tema, ¿Se utiliza mayúscula en el caso de nombres propios de calles pero con alusión a fechas? *Av. 28 de Julio*, *Jr. 1o. de Mayo*, etc.

Atentamente,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En el caso de calles o ciudades (o lo que sea) cuyos nombres sean fechas, creo que deben ir con mayúscula:
Calle 16 de Septiembre
Estadio 3 de Marzo
Ejido 5 de Abril
Soc. Cooperativa 18 de Agosto


----------



## Ube

Hola:
Toño tiene razón; don José Martínez de Sousa en su MELE 3, pág. 295 dice:
Calles
...
2.3. Cuando las calles llevan el nombre de una fecha, debe reproducirse tal como esté escrito en la placa indicadora. Si no se puede comprobar, debe escribirse con letras:
   calle de los Héroes del Diez de Agosto
   pasaje del Dos de Mayo
   calle del Doce de Octubre.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> También me quedó la duda con lo de 25 de Diciembre, a mi también me parece que debería ir con minúscula.



Supongo que si la fiesta fuera conocida como "25 de diciembre" sí iría con mayúscula, pero normalmente la llama "Navidad", y "25 de diciembre" es sólo la fecha.

Sin embargo, el 1 de mayo, aunque sea el "Día del Trabajo", se conoce, al menos en España, como "Primero de Mayo" o, el día de la Asunción (15 de agosto) como "Virgen de Agosto", en estos casos sí creo que debe ir con mayúscula, pero porque forman parte de un nombre propio (igual que se escriben con mayúscula "Trabajo" y "Asunción", que en otras circunstancias serían sustantivos normales y corrientes).


----------



## almohada

Hola:
En relación con tu explicación, te comento que en el DPD dice: Se escriben con minúscula *6.1.* Los nombres de los días de la semana, de los meses y de las estaciones del año: _lunes, abril, verano. _Solo se escriben con mayúscula cuando forman parte de fechas históricas, festividades o nombres propios:_ Primero de Mayo, Primavera de Praga, Viernes Santo, Hospital Doce de Octubre. _
El ejemplo que puse 24 de Mayo es porque se trata de una fecha trascendental en la historia de Ecuador. 
Saludos


----------



## pilotita

¡Hola cómo están! Mi duda es si los meses del año se escriben con mayúscula o minúscula, es decir, si se consideran nombres propios.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Talant

Hola:

En el diccionario de la RAE la palabra "octubre" viene con minúscula. Entiendo por lo tanto que se considera nombre común.

Otra cosa es que si lo escribes con mayúscula tampoco esté mal. Probablemente también sea correcto.

En todo caso yo lo escribo con minúscula.

Saludos

(EDIT: El diccionario panhispánico de dudas, de la RAE (www.rae.es) dice que:
_6. Casos en que *no debe usarse la mayúscula inicial*. Se escriben con minúscula inicial, salvo que la mayúscula venga exigida por la puntuación (→ 3), las palabras siguientes:
6.1. *Los nombres de* los días de la semana, de *los meses* y de las estaciones del año: lunes, abril, verano. Solo se escriben con mayúscula cuando forman parte de fechas históricas, festividades o nombres propios: Primero de Mayo, Primavera de Praga, Viernes Santo, Hospital Doce de Octubre._)


----------



## Rayines

Sí, por acá, los meses se escriben con minúscula.


----------



## simply-gris

¿Se podrían poner en mayúscula para hacer hincapié? 

Por ejemplo:

Clínica de Divorcio --------------------------------Cada Primer Miércoles


----------



## Maruja14

simply-gris said:


> ¿Se podrían poner en mayúscula para hacer hincapié?
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> Clínica de Divorcio --------------------------------Cada Primer Miércoles



No, yo diría que no.


----------



## simply-gris

Ah, ¿no?

¿Aunque sea una lista? No sé qué tenga que ver pero igual y sí hace diferencia que sea una lista.

Clínica de Divorcio--------------------Cada Tercer Miércoles
Clínica de Custodia-------------------Cada Primer Lunes

¿No?


----------



## falbala84

Yo no pondría ahí mayúsculas ni en Divorcio, ni en Tercer, ni en miércoles... En definitiva, sólo en Clínica y Cada, por inicio de frase. No entiendo el objeto de las demás mayúsculas, no son nombres propios.


----------



## Bilma

simply-gris said:


> Clínica de *divorcio*--------------------Cada *tercer miércoles*
> Clínica de *custodia*-------------------Cada *primer lunes*


----------



## Maruja14

falbala84 said:


> Yo no pondría ahí mayúsculas ni en Divorcio, ni en Tercer, ni en miércoles... En definitiva, sólo en Clínica y Cada, por inicio de frase. No entiendo el objeto de las demás mayúsculas, no son nombres propios.



Ni en custodia, ni en primer, ni en lunes. La mayúscula inicial no se pone para hacer hincapíe.


----------



## Maruja14

simply-gris said:


> ¡Guau! ¿Tan mal se ve?   Como en inglés tienen "Divorce Clinic---Every Third Wednesday" supuse que estaría bien ponerlo así en español.
> 
> Bueno, gracias... Ahora ya sé.



En cualquier caso, también es muy extraño eso de "clínica de divorcio" o "clínica de custodia".

La primera (la "clínica de divorcio") imagino que se refiere a lo que yo llamaría un "consultorio matrimonial" (o similar).

Lo de la custodia ya no tengo ni idea.

Una "clínica" en español es un hospital, no lo relaciono yo con divorcios o custodias, más bien está relacionada con enfermedades.


----------



## simply-gris

Aquí le llaman así a donde la gente va a recibir información sobre el divorcio o sobre la custodia de un niño. Una abogada les dice qué documentos necesitan, cómo llenarlos, etc. Pero no es una consulta. Y les llaman clínicas. O sea y ni siquera son en una clínica sino que son en la biblioteca o en un salón. Son como tipo talleres.


----------



## Aviador

simply-gris said:


> Aquí le llaman así a donde la gente va a recibir información sobre el divorcio o sobre la custodia de un niño. Una abogada les dice qué documentos necesitan, cómo llenarlos, etc. Pero no es una consulta. Y les llaman clínicas. O sea y ni siquera son en una clínica sino que son en la biblioteca o en un salón. Son como tipo talleres.



Hola.

Me parece que aquí se trata de un anglisismo. En inglés, _clinic_ se aplica también a una clase dada por alguien que sabe mucho de alguna materia. Es común en el tenis, por ejemplo, oir este anglisismo:

- _Fernando González participó en una clínica de tenis a la que asistieron muchos niños.
_
Saludos.

P.D. Perdón por apartarme del tema de la pregunta original.


----------



## simply-gris

Ah, mira... Ya no sabía eso. Tendré que consultarlo por ahí para usar un mejor término. Sabía que en español no tenía mucho sentido.


----------

